# Is it just my husband?



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Yeah I do feel that way too ~ but not so much from my husband, from my brother-in-law. My husband and his brother are so competitive that it is not funny. My husband is very encouraging. I hope you get that big one, and heck, maybe that little bundle will bring you some luck


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Yeah, it is a man thing..sorry if I offend any men but hey, this is how we feel. I see the same thing on hunting shows....the women and kids get the does and small bucks....whatever....just know that someday the roles will reverse and you will take a monster and he will be jealous...just be patient!!


----------



## Kygirl (May 27, 2003)

tell him it's his day to babysit and go knock him down 

Yes, that would aggravate me too --- however, my DH has finally figured out my criteria for shooting a buck is that it has to be bigger than his that are on the walls  

Of course, I married prince charming who is the most wonderful man --- he puts ME in the better spots - always - because he wants me to stay hunting


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

No way, it is not just your husband, mine is the same way! Just last night when I went alone, he asked me why I didn't shoot the yearling and I told him that I was waiting on something bigger. His response was, "Well that's good because I didn't feel like going to look for something you might have missed!" RAGE flew all over me. I kept my cool, because that is the kind of comments I have been hearing since the opening of season. I thought he would be more supportive, but anytime I bring up the subject of hunting his ears turn off. I found out that there is a good friend of mine that also bowhunts, I am going to give her a call, maybe I can do some hunting with her.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

GirlieBowhunter said:


> No way, it is not just your husband, mine is the same way! Just last night when I went alone, he asked me why I didn't shoot the yearling and I told him that I was waiting on something bigger. His response was, "Well that's good because I didn't feel like going to look for something you might have missed!" RAGE flew all over me. I kept my cool, because that is the kind of comments I have been hearing since the opening of season. I thought he would be more supportive, but anytime I bring up the subject of hunting his ears turn off. I found out that there is a good friend of mine that also bowhunts, I am going to give her a call, maybe I can do some hunting with her.


OMG!!!! I instantly got mad when I read this too!!! If my husband said that to me I would probably tell him to come walk his azz in front of my stand and see if I missed or not!!!! Seriously....I hate he says those things to you. I have wounded deer and my husband still supports me hunting with him. He says he had rather hunt with me than anyone...

I hope you find a gal to hunt with...good luck!!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Been there. I'd go hunting with someone and they would put me in a place knowing good well I wouldn't see a darn thing. Hate it. My better half isn't much of a hunter but supports me. My better half will sit out in the cold snow and keep me company, know that they didn't have to come with me or could just stay in the truck. My better half has also pulled a deer out of the woods, with tons of snow, getting a nasty cut from barbed wire. But still helps me and supports me. Why I have no clue. But I'm thankful for that. Knock on wood lol. I hope you get a chance to go hunting with your friend. I'm sure you will have a better time.


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I have one of the best husbands in the world He has taught me so much and helps me so much that I wouldn't be where I am today with shooting without him. He got his first deer in 24 years on Friday night and we found it yesterday morning. It was so exciting to see the look in his eyes yesterday morning when he saw it up close, the gleam in his eyes was like a little kids seeing the bike they wanted on Christmas morning. Like I said in the earlier post, he went out with me yesterday evening and left his bow to home. As much as I love sitting with him I think I have better luck seeing things when we sit separately. I think he feels the same way. But when I shot my doe 2 weeks ago and we couldn't find it he as been encouraging and was sympathetic when I was upset about not finding it. I also know that even when I do get something, I don't have to field dress it, he will do that for me. I will certainly help haul it out of the woods just like I did with his yesterday, almost fell in the creek too, but he will do the icky work.

If you want, I will babysit the little ones for you, don't know how we are in Michigan, or we could leave the little ones with my triplets (17) and we could go out together. I would love to have another woman to go hunt with, deerbecky and I don't get to go out much together.


----------



## GirlieBowhunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm hoping it's a complex because he hasn't killed his "Big One" yet this year, and when he does he will calm down and be a little more supportive. I talked to my friend yesterday and she was thrilled to have me come hunt with her. They have 500 acres that they hunt and she has two children herself. It takes some of the pressure off knowing I have somewhere to go and someone to go with.


----------



## mpflugradt (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to say that my husband is pretty awesome. I hadn't killed a big buck until last year, and that was with my rifle. Anyway he spent 2 or 3 weeks scouting our area with his bow and told me about this huge buck he saw with a huge body on it but he passed on it 3 times so hopefully I would get to shoot it. Needless to say opening day of rifle season last year I'm out on the hill and see this buck from 350 yards away, didn't have a good shot that I felt comfy with so I watched him track a dow into about a 50 yard range from me. Girls I kid you not, I shot the huge buck while he was mounting the doe. It was priceless and my husband was completly proud of me. We field dressed it together and he kept telling me how great of a dear it was. But yeah he's really supportive and he try's to get me into good areas with good chances of seeing deer or turkey or into a good spot for fishing when we are out on the water. Can't complain on him with the hunting aspect, now only if I could get him to do the dishes he would be great  hehe


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

My husband is kind of a mixture. This year we had 2 nice shooter bucks constistantly on camera. I wanted to shoot one of them, but my husband kept saying, that I should shoot any deer that came out. He was just trying to be nice, but he didn't understand what I wanted. I have higher goals set for myself. He tries to put me on good deer and feels bad when I am not successful. Also, he shoots traditional archery and he hangs with guys that all shoot trad too. They don't really enjoy compound shooters hunting with them, but he doesn't mind me going because it's me. It's just different for the wives & girls, I guess.


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Mine would rather me kill a big one than him anyday!!!!! I have 3 spots that I hunt and he never goes to them. I have 2 on the wall now and another one being mounted...but he says if I get another big one with my bow we'll mount him too!!! Get this girls....I told him a couple of weeks ago when I got the 2 bucks that morning that I was going to save the does and yearlings for him!!!! Sooooo don't let those men try to talk you out of hunting!!!!! Girls can hunt too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## garfanatic (Sep 30, 2009)

My hubby lets me do my own thing when deer hunting. I'll just shoot pretty much anything decent sized or bigger that walks in front of me because I'm impatient and overly excitable. However, he doesn't put me in the best stand all the time, but he won't keep me out of it, either. I don't really feel that either of our stands are the "best". 

I'm just happy he's supported me more in archery than any other type of hunting I've tried with him. Now if we're pheasant hunting he's very selfish. Any bird that goes down "I got that" or "that one was mine" pops out of his mouth. Most of the time I think I got it instead. I quit pheasant hunting with him and just take the dog by myself.


----------



## HuntressInPink (Jul 14, 2009)

*Maturity Issue!*

*I also have the best hubby in the world! He would rather make sure that I am comfortable and see me succeed than to be greedy or only concerned with himself, I think he is just thankful to have me share this with him, and for that I am thankful.... Last year was my first year (my son's as well) for hunting. He mostly gave up his hunting time (opportunities) to make sure we were where the deer were and that we had his help. I have to say that this is a maturity issue on your husbands part. He needs to be thankful that he not only has a wife who supports and encourages his hunting, but is also willing to get out there and share the experience with him.*: *Keep your head up and don't let the gender wall hold you back. And know that there are many who support you...:cheer2:*


----------



## Billie (Jul 1, 2004)

I hear this all the time from women that have come to me to show them how to hunt. They have wanted to for years but the husbands wont help them, or just stick them in a tree without a chance to shoot something, and they get discourged. I have always hunted, and when my husband stopped, i didnt. I couldnt believe it but he started resenting me killing deer. Long story short, It led to some trust issues and a divorce.3 years later he came back a changed man. I hunt all I want, hang my own stands and kill my own deer. If he wants to come fine, if not, stays home. You should address this with your husband before it becomes an issue. Tell them how you feel and that you wont put up with being disrespected. It will be hard, but you do it now, it will save you in the long run.


----------



## Camo_Lady (Oct 20, 2009)

My hubby is pretty good. He just helps me into my tree stand and then goes to his own so he is ok with me shooting whatever I want.


----------



## Devine Shot (Mar 17, 2008)

It may not be a gender issue at all. He has a good point it is her first time and she admits to not being able to do it by herself (not to say she can not but her experience level is not to where it needs to be.) If all she did was put the stalk on the oldest smartest animals right at first it may be a long time before she connects. Most of us had to start where he is trying to get you to start. The ok bucks may let you make a mistake here or there because they to do not have the experience as the older deer. 

Get your feet wet with the ok buck and show him you can do it and then he will get you ready for the next challenge. Then after getting the whole experience you will find your own confidence in going out and doing it yourself. You will learn how to keep your direction and be able to navigate. 

It could be a gender issue with him but there is a possibility it is not. Just for what it is worth something to think about.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

That is why I will always stay single!! I can go hunting when I want, shoot whatever I want and not have anyone telling me that I "can't" do it.


----------



## gyddieupquirt (Oct 20, 2009)

MommaTurbo said:


> So beings that i've always been the tag-a-long, i've never actually shot a deer (or any other big game for that matter) myself. This will be the first year i actually hunt with a tag in my own pocket. Hubby and the boys and I went out last weekend on a road hunt to see what we could find (i have a 3 week old baby, so about all i can do at this point is road hunt...) Hubby had been to the same area that morning and watched a really nice 4x4 bed down and never got a shot on him. That evening we found a really heavy 2x3. He brought out my least favorite quote: "It's a good buck for your first one!"
> 
> Does that irritate anyone else? He always goes after monster bucks for himself and sicks me on the little "ok" bucks. It's really starting to irritate me.
> 
> If i didn't have to take the kids with me, and i knew i wouldn't be lost forever (i'm sort of directionally challenged...lol!) i'd start going by myself and putting the stalk on HIS freakin' deer....gah!!!


I got tickled at your post, Im directionally challenged as well, lmao! Granted I dont have this problem with my b/f. However it would be very irratating. I know some men that think us women cant run with the big boys. I hope you kill a monster!! My first kill(doe) was bigger then my b/f's and I think he was more excited then I was.


----------



## holly (Aug 1, 2006)

I have to say I think when you first start hunting you need to just kill things so you can get the hang of it and get used to the rush. My best friend just started hunting last year, gun and bow. We told her not to be fussy at this point she just needs to get some kills under her belt. She killed 1 doe with the bow and missed many last year, and she shot 3 does with the gun. It was awesome for her first season. This year she took a shot at a nice 8 pt. buck and missed. She was pretty disappointed because she is a pretty good shot during summer archery league. It's different though when you are looking at the deer you are going to shoot. Your hearts pounding and you might start to shake a bit, which she does quite a bit. It's not as easy as it looks. Even after 18 years of gun hunting and 10 years of bow hunting, I still get buck fever when a shooter shows up. I have shot enough bucks already that I let the little ones go now. My husband doesn't say a word he knows I'm capable of shooting a bigger whitetail than him, even though I haven't yet. I do have the two largest animals in the house a 200 inch 6 x 9 mule deer and a 268 5/8 inch 5 x 6 elk, so he can't say much.


----------



## jna329 (Nov 11, 2008)

As a husband of a wife starting to hunt and a daughter that hunts I must say that I never really thought of it that way. I always say "this or that will be a good one for you" but at the same time I make sure they have an opportunity to pick what they want and where they want to go. I have been more focused on my daughter getting a deer this year than I have been on myself hunting. I would love it if her or my wife killed one bigger than anything that i have taken. I may be different but I would rather them get the big one than me. Then I know I did my part and I am happy with that. Once my wife and or daughter gets as many killed then and only then will it become a competition. Keep them happy and excited allows me to spend more time with them in the outdoors. That said I will watch my wording in the future. I never meant it sarcastic or negative, its just one of those things that we say. been like that for generations. Thanks for a lesson learned.(i hope)


----------



## Irish22 (Nov 4, 2009)

Ladies, it could be a specific man thing, but when my son shot his first deer, it wasn't a monster and it was a good buck for him. When we were out, I told him the same thing. When you first go out, it's about experience. The more experience you have, the more confident you will be at your target and not spending time looking at the antlers but the kill spot. When that first monster steps out in front of you and you start to shake because you are excited and nervous, then this saying will be understood. I wish you the best and hope you get a wonderful trophy, even if it doesn't score 160. Remember, any deer harvested with a stick and string is a trophy.


----------



## Kris_T (Sep 24, 2009)

I am one of the lucky ones. I am allowed to scout out my own area and my better half and the rest of the clan work around it. They help point things out that my in-experience may miss. Loverboy always makes sure that I am set up and ready to go and would give me some crap if I took a bigger one, but wouldn't be able to hide the fact that he is happy as h*ll.


----------



## Lady Sage (Oct 25, 2007)

*hubby*

MommaTurbo slap him around and demand a GPS system for your self. If I was in your state, I would watch the kiddies for you. Some men will always think this way, and I hope he is a good cook. He might be cooking for himself a little bit, lol.

You rock on and kill a deer what ever the size is, it does not matter. I’m rooting for ya!! Always feel blessed you got yourself a deer.

I got my first buck with a bow the third day of bow season. Dan, my husband, was so excited for me. He taught me everything I know, and even got me into bowhunting, and hunting period. Dan will set me in the best spots to get the best deer. My dad was one of those people that thought women should not go hunting; hence I grew up thinking it was boring and male domination with ego mixed in. Dan field dressed my deer, and did everything for me. My father-in-law was there and that made it even more special. My husband had hunted almost since then trying to find the "shooter buck." Ego is not a fun thing to deal with. Ladies men have mood swings that can top ours, I will almost promise you. Dan has passed up so many deer that he thought would be good shooter bucks for his dad and I. He was getting irritated that there were no “shooter bucks” coming out. After seeing deer, not the good ones, he started to want to go other places to find better deer. Although, we did have a spell where the deer in Oklahoma went bye bye. Finally he realized how this ego thing was not working and became normal again, lol. The men in my family are going crazy because I got the first deer of the season and they are trying to beat my little five pointer. I feel so blessed of being able to even see deer and harvest one of them. Truly I am blessed with my husband, he wants better for me that for himself, what more could a girl ask for.


----------



## herTHINGarchery (Oct 12, 2009)

idk...my fiance shot a very small buck for his first...so did my dad, my brothers, and his dad, and his brothers....i think its just some manly assumption that if you havent taken a buck yet to take the one that you see first...get a deer under your belt....Nick went with me on several hunts and i did pass up some small bucks...i wanted too. but i think most of the guys round here dont ever pass up a deer for their first....Nick didnt hold it agaist me but then i never got a deer last year...so this year when he went with me i shot my buck knowing he wasnt a MONSTER but nothing can take that moment away and now that i have my first buck down im more confident. i hunt alone alot now and if i had seen a bigger buck alone i would have taken him...it just never happened.

i will say that if and when i do kill a buck that is bigger than nicks...im sure he will be happy for me...but pretty jealous at the same time.:thumbs_up


----------



## anathema2208 (Nov 17, 2009)

All of my guy friend say that I will freeze up and/or cry... Honestly if I cry I think it would be from the joy of knowing that the time and effort I put into preparing was worth it. But I have a feeling that will be the exact thing I hear... "Good for your first one." Why not just be happy I got the deer to begin with?!? 

Let me edit one part of this... I think my boyfriend will be proud though.


----------

